# rare T's



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

what rare hard to get T's are there i want to make a rack of rare Ts like Aphonopelma seemanni (blue) or Coremiocnemis tropix things along those lines rare but can be found if i look hard enough 


ideas any one


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

What's A. seemanni blue? both forms have blue on them

R


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

angelarachnid said:


> What's A. seemanni blue? both forms have blue on them
> 
> R












its a solid blue one


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

That's not seemanni..............that is a similar sp from Guatemala

R


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

angelarachnid said:


> That's not seemanni..............that is a similar sp from Guatemala
> 
> R


its here thats the site i found it on there are normally a very good with names


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

Up to you....................but that is not from Costa Ripoff leg stripes are too narrow.................and I have seen the real one in Nicaragua just over the border

R


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

so what is that one then and is it rare and what other rare ones can you think of


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

muska2510 said:


> what rare hard to get T's are there



First define rare.

Rare in the UK hobby, rare in the hobby worldwide or rare in nature ?

Rare because the species isnt in the hobby or because the species is expensive, and what do you call expensive ?

Some people would call Phormingochilus everetti rare but it can be found reasonably easy and it only costs £65-£75 per sling. There are many species much more expensive than that and because of this they are 'rare'. Purely because people dont want to pay the asking price.


I want . . . 
Harpactira hamiltoni
Harpactira gigas
Harpactira pulchripes
Harpactirella overdijki
Harpactirella treleaveni
Harpactira cafreriana
Bacillochilus xenostridulans
Idiothele nigrofulva

I would say that these are rare enough that i doubt if you would ever see one.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

PeterUK said:


> First define rare.
> 
> Rare in the UK hobby, rare in the hobby worldwide or rare in nature ?
> 
> ...



rare as hard to get in the hobby cost is not a problem like the chicken spider you will find them once in a blue moon kind of rare 

common baboon thats the Harpactira gigas right i seen a SA/M on one site i was this morning think it was one of the german site ill send you a link if find that again

yes it is the one i seen this is one you mean right


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

here you go keep your eye on this site (polish)here
they have in stock 
Harpactira atra 
Harpactira chrysogaster 
Harpactirella Marxist


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I think that ive seen that pic on one of the scorpion forums ?

Its OK pointing me to a classifieds site but have you every actually seen one ? 
That is the point im trying to make, is that spider rarely seen in the UK hobby because people dont want it as it isnt a pretty colour or because there are very few about . .which makes it rare. 

What about Pterinopelma sazimai ? 
From Brazil and only described in 2011. Very small slings of 0.5cm were selling for £65 only last year. 
Would you class that as rare ? 
I wouldnt because I've got 8 and i know of quite a few people who have them in numbers. 
You mentioned the chicken spider (Pampho sp) they were being sold this year at Marbach, Germany. People now have them and they have obviously been bred because slings were for sale. A few more years and they will be on dealers lists. Which makes them rare now but not for long.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

it was a google pic and was just a site i was on at the time 
i not been to meny shows yet due to work but next i booked off to go to bts show in may so hoping some good ones there 

Pterinopelma sazimai look nice 
its got a b. vagan x l. violaceopes one im going to hunt down now


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

muska2510 said:


> rare as hard to get in the hobby cost is not a problem like the chicken spider you will find them once in a blue moon kind of rare
> 
> common baboon thats the Harpactira gigas right i seen a SA/M on one site i was this morning think it was one of the german site ill send you a link if find that again
> 
> yes it is the one i seen this is one you mean right image


:gasp: what kinda stark barking nutter would let that on their hand?

rare in the hobby?
grammostola iheringi
acanthoscurria chacoana locale 'brazilian red' (may now be non-existent in the hobby, as i haven't seen one in more than 10 years)
avicularia 'amazonica' (seasonally available, but rare as hen's teeth recently)


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

muska2510 said:


> its got a b. vagan x l. violaceopes one im going to hunt down now


What ?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> :gasp:
> 
> rare in the hobby?
> 
> *grammostola iheringi*


Picked up 4 slings a few weeks ago and tentatively sexed 2 as females at X60 magnification. 
The next moult should show up the spermatheca even though its still tiny and jelly like


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

wilkinss77 said:


> :gasp: what kinda stark barking nutter would let that on their hand?
> 
> rare in the hobby?
> grammostola iheringi see often TSS had some about a month ago
> ...


pete i put the name in google and it came up with a long leged blue T like singapore blue and it nice red rump like a vagan thats what i ment by that


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

muska2510 said:


> here you go keep your eye on this site (polish)here
> they have in stock
> Harpactira atra
> Harpactira chrysogaster
> Harpactirella Marxist


Identification confirmed by?


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> You mentioned the chicken spider (Pampho sp) they were being sold this year at Marbach, Germany. People now have them and they have obviously been bred because slings were for sale. A few more years and they will be on dealers lists. Which makes them rare now but not for long.


 
Interesting who identified these as the Chicken spider and what are the taxonomical features to clearly identify one? I have examined half the Pamopho types (for a friend in Colombia) and at present couldn't say what is what. last I heard there was possibly something 90+ Pampho species or a couple of highly variable. No one has attempted a review of the genus so how can (apart from going to the site) anyone say it is one. 

Just statement for discussion Pete.

I remember when A. geniculata were £25 a pop as spiderlings and H. maculata £10 in this country cannot give the things away now. 

R


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

This thread is ridiculous.

You want "rare T's", but ones you "can find if you look" for them.

If it's _that _rare, you most likely wont find one. _Rarer_ T's are generally the most expensive ones, so just look for T's with high prices.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Everything in the hobby was rare once. Or you get the bouncers that bounce in and out of the hobby throughout the years. Like Theraphosa sp. Back in the day it used to always seem to be blondi on the market, where as now blondi are the most sought after of the Theraphosa and hardest to come by. I wouldn't say they are rare, just finding their way into peoples hands that won't part with them.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

ImBatman said:


> Like Theraphosa sp. Back in the day it used to always seem to be blondi on the market, where as now blondi are the most sought after of the Theraphosa and hardest to come by. I wouldn't say they are rare, just finding their way into peoples hands that won't part with them.


That's because they were nearly all stirmi, and sold as blondi.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Remember rarity and desirability do not necessarily go together. What matters more is what attracts you to a species either physically or behaviorally rather than what price tag it carries.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Veyron said:


> That's because they were nearly all stirmi, and sold as blondi.


But back then no one seemed to know or care.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

all im after is a list of sp that you have to really look hard to find or you only see once in a blue moon that most keep dont even know about 

why has this come to be a conflict topic peter has given me a start list of some to try and find thats all im after a list like peter uk gave me


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

sage999 said:


> Remember rarity and desirability do not necessarily go together. What matters more is what attracts you to a species either physically or behaviorally rather than what price tag it carries.


that hit the nail on the head 


also rare dont always mean you have to brake the bank there are some ulgy ass T's that nobody wants so nobody sells them or catchs them witch makes them rare in the hobby


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Imo 2 that I have are hard 2 get in th1.0.Irid1.0.Iridopelma hirsutum (ex Recife) (adult)pelma hirsutum (ex Recife) (adult) ho1.0.Iridopelma hirsutum (ex Recife) (adult)by are 

Encylocratella Olivacea it tuck me about 2 years to find 1 their r a small amount available at present


Iridopelma.sp. Recife the real one and not the Iridiopelma hirsutum which is often sold as sp.recife


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

Can I just ask, sice it was mentioned, how do you pronounce idiothele?


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Id say just give it ur best shot thats what I do sometimes its right sometimes its wrong there's alot of gd people in the hobby that wont take the pi** but wil help u at that time


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

rsmw3 said:


> Id say just give it ur best shot thats what I do sometimes its right sometimes its wrong there's alot of gd people in the hobby that wont take the pi** but wil help u at that time


there are good people that will take pi** and then give the best advice ever 
and yes there are people that come by and give advice both of these im fine with 

whats wrong with have a collection thats 20-30% rare its something i want and yes its going to take a long time to get them but if i have a list to work on finding then i have a starting point yes new t's are added all the time so the list will always get bigger 



and thanks


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mitch636 said:


> Can I just ask, sice it was mentioned, how do you pronounce idiothele?


:lol2:
idiot-he-le

blue foot baboon


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Mitch636 said:


> Can I just ask, sice it was mentioned, how do you pronounce idiothele?


Everyone pronounces thing different but as long as it is spelt the same . . .its good : victory:

I pronounce it . . . idi of o lee


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

PeterUK said:


> Everyone pronounces thing different but as long as it is spelt the same . . .its good : victory:
> 
> I pronounce it . . . idi of o lee


very true


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I would say idi-oth-e-lee (I think)
but it doesn't really matter as long as people know what you mean


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheers guys I was on the right lines


----------

